

MonitorES – Monitor Energy Saver - jsingleton
https://github.com/ukanth/monitores

======
jsingleton
This is a great little tool I found.

"MonitorES is a small windows utility that helps you to turnoff monitor
display when you lock down your machine.Also when you lock your machine, it
will pause all your running media programs & set your IM status message to
"Away" / Custom message(via options) and restore it back to normal when you
back."

There is a Lite version that just does the energy saving and a Linux port:
[https://code.google.com/p/lmonitores/](https://code.google.com/p/lmonitores/)

